# Buying Used Questions



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of dipping my toe in this racket. Looking at 05-07 Prius. 

If a car is okay to start out on Uber, like an 04 would be this year, do they kick you out when it gets to be 11 or are you sort of grandfathered? In other words, would buying the 05 give me a short usage span?

Also, any suggestions for best year out of those older ones, or things to look for? I see some say they had the batteries replaced, that's good?

Any hints welcomed.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You get kicked out. Consider an impala. Very cheap used and had lots of room.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

speedyk said:


> I'm thinking of dipping my toe in this racket. Looking at 05-07 Prius.
> 
> If a car is okay to start out on Uber, like an 04 would be this year, do they kick you out when it gets to be 11 or are you sort of grandfathered? In other words, would buying the 05 give me a short usage span?
> 
> ...


Yep cars 10years or older are typically phased out.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

So the middle ground, what I could buy for cash and make back in a Theoretical UberWorld in a year would be the smart move. Avoid the hit of a new car depreciation. So right now 09 and up might be the sweet spot. 

I've driven in Impalas, I can see that working. What kinda mileage you getting?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Most Prii never need their batteries replaced, and even then individual cells can be replaced as needs. That's besides the point though, the point is that you shouldn't have to worry about the batteries regardless, most Prii on the road are on their original batteries.

Up through '05-'07 is all gen II, if you can get a gen III it is a little bit better all around. Unfortunately used Prii are pricy across the board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

I would personally look at getting a 10 or up just to be safe. Uber seems to push up requirements each year. I would go for a high mileage car that's newer then an older car with less miles for that very reason


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

also I would go with a Prius if I could


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm looking through them on the local CL now. A 10 will also be okay with Lyft and Sidecar if I decide to multitask?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Gen 3 Prius all the way.

The 1.8 engine is better on fuel.

It is also a little bit more roomy and nicer to drive.

I have only driven Prius a couple of times but found the steering wheel positioned in the Gen3 with the wheel in the Gen2 feeling too low for me.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks, that helps.


----------

